# 14 wk old puppy only pees in house when husband comes home...



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i think she's little and the excitement of him coming home, plus getting her riled up is too much for her little bladder.

i think it's best for daddy to greet her at the door, and bring her outside right away for play and a pee, then go in the house together.

alternatively, he ignores her completely when he gets home, until she's calmed down.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Excitement peeing! Have your hubby ignore her completely for few minutes when he comes in the door, then a calm walk outdoors, where he can pet her. It's the over-stimulation of the greeting that's getting her little bladder all excited


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

For several weeks , try having him ignore her when he comes in the house- dont talk to her.....turning his head away...letting her come up and sniff him...still ignoring her...until she walks away...
When she walks away then he can softly call her back to him...then offer he a gentle stroke and take her outside to play and run..

She will, in all likelihood, outgrow it and there will come a time when he can greet her with excitement....but let her bladder and confidence grow for a while....


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

I have noticed with my 16 week old pup that he also sometimes wees when he meets a new dog. He is definitely not afraid and from his body language I can see that he is just excited, I agree with everyone else your pup is just excited. I would also get dad to come in the front door and straight out the back into the garden so she can wee before he plays with her.


----------

